# [error] al emerger adobe-flash (Solucionado)

## Diabliyo

Intento instalar adobe-flash, y me sale esto:

```
shell# emerge adobe-flash

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "www-plugins/adobe-flash" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.53.64 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-10.1'.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2-r1 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10 license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-10'.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10 license(s))

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-9.0.277.0 (masked by: AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0 license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Despues intento des enmascarar asi:

```
shell# echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Y sigue el mismo error...

Alguna idea ?

Saludos !Last edited by Diabliyo on Sun Jun 20, 2010 5:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Intento instalar adobe-flash, y me sale esto:
> 
> ```
> shell# emerge adobe-flash
> 
> ...

 Hay veo que sale algo como pidiendo licencia. En el /etc/make.conf escribe ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" para que de esta manera no te den errores las instalaciones que pidan "X" licencia.

Prueba a ver que tal te va la instalacion.

Saludos

----------

## opotonil

O desenmascaralo, pero en "/etc/portage/package.license"

```

$ cat /etc/portage/package.license

dev-java/sun-jdk dlj-1.1

www-plugins/adobe-flash AdobeFlash-10

```

Salu2.

----------

## Diabliyo

Gracias Murderer_Fresh y opotonil por sus recomendaciones, el problema se soluciono con agregar la variable ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" en /etc/make.conf, y sobre la recomendación de opotonil no tuve la oportunidad de probarlo pero me imagino que igual debe funcionar.

```
shell# echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

shell# nano /etc/make.conf

....

...

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

....

...

shell# etc-update

shell# env-update

shell# source /etc/profile

shell# ldconfig

shell# emerge www-plugins/adobe-flash
```

Gracias ha ambos, saludos !

----------

## ybossel

No es necesario actualizar make.conf ... al menos yo prefiero verificar las licencias que acepto.

Basta con actualizar /etc/portage/package.license , pero hay que agregar ".1" a la versión de flash : 

```
www-plugins/adobe-flash AdobeFlash-10.1
```

Gracias por el hint

----------

## Theasker

y luego que hay que hacer para hacerlo funcionar en firefox, chromium, ... en un amd64 ?

ya se que era una tontería pero ... no me sale

----------

## opotonil

Pues por lo visto hay problemas con 64bits y solo se compila en 32bits (si te fijas quitaron las USE) así que lo recomendado es utilizar un navegador para 32bits o probar suerte con "nspluginwrapper": https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324365

Mas chapuceros que los de adobe no los hay.

Salu2.

----------

## Theasker

y según experiencias ... ¿Cual es la mejor solución a la que habéis llegado y funcionado bien?, aparte del binario de firefox que está en 32 bits. ¿Y con chromium?

----------

## Annagul

Adobe ha decidido no continuar el desarrollo de Flash para la arquitectura x86_64. De momento, la versión 10.1 solo existe para x86, no sé qué pasará en un futuro.

----------

## Theasker

de todas formas siempre se podrá instalar una versión anterior q soporte  64.

Y ya que estamos ... ¿cual?

----------

## Annagul

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> de todas formas siempre se podrá instalar una versión anterior q soporte  64.
> 
> Y ya que estamos ... ¿cual?

 

La anterior, 10.0, con bugs bastante importantes...

----------

## Theasker

pos na, a instalar el binario de firefox de 32 bits. Y en chromium ¿también el binario es de 32 bits?

----------

## leosgb

Gracias amigos por la ayuda.

----------

## Coghan

Con firefox 64 y nsplugingwrapper a veces falla el clic en los videos, para solventar esto hay que añadir la siguiente variable a:

/usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer

```
GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1
```

Hay que tener en cuenta volver a añadirla cada vez que se actualice o re-compile flashplayer. Aún no lo he probado pero seguro se que se puede añadir esta variable a /etc/env.d o en el .bashrc y nos olvidamos de esto último.

----------

## BuenaventuraDurruti

 *ybossel wrote:*   

> No es necesario actualizar make.conf ... al menos yo prefiero verificar las licencias que acepto.
> 
> Basta con actualizar /etc/portage/package.license , pero hay que agregar ".1" a la versión de flash : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Así es, yo lo solucioné de esta forma y con nspluginwrapper.

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Con firefox 64 y nsplugingwrapper a veces falla el clic en los videos, para solventar esto hay que añadir la siguiente variable a:
> 
> /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Todavía no me pasa, dejo a mano la info igual por si la necesito, gracias!

----------

